# Question for Expats



## PM2010

Hi all 

I am currently in Ireland wishing to move to the states in a few months. I am completing a masters thesis on the subject of expatriation and repatriation.

I have a number of questionnaires that need to be filled out in order to gather data, I would love to collect raw data from expats who have been there, done that.

If anyone is interested in completing the questionnaire, it is quite short, can you email me at: pamelamurphy2 at yahoo dot ie

Any help will be greatfully appreciated.
Many thanks in advance,
Pamela


----------

